# [SOLVED] Smoke and burning smell from PSU



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, long story short just built myself a new PC. Specs are here

Mobo: ASUS M4A78LT-M Motherboard
CPU: AMD QUAD CORE Athlon™II X4 640 3000MHz AM3 CPU
CPU Fan: ASUS Silent Knight II
Integrated ATI Radeon 3000 graphics

500GB 3.5in SATA HDD
20x DVD rewriter drive

500W ATX power supply.

Now I've built the PC up correctly (pretty sure anyway). Booted it up a few times messing round with the BIOS (whole other problem I'll probably ask after this). But after about 15 minutes of messing around I went to boot up the PC again and it wouldn't boot up. I took all the PSU wiring out and re wired it correctly only for it to boot up and switch off after 5 seconds. I noticed a burning smell and immediately thought the worst.

I booted it up again with the side off and noticed a puff of smoke from the PSU and realised that was the source of the burning. 

Does the PSU not have enough wattage for my PSU? Or is it just a bad PSU? Or is it something I've done wrong and completely messed up my Mobo. Btw the green light on the mobo lights up when power is switched on. Only when I try to boot up does the smoke and burning appear.

Thanks if anyone can help !!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Hi PKFIRE, Welcome to TSF!!

Sounds like the psu is toast. Make-model of psu?

Do not powerup again, hopefully it did not damage any other components.


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Thanks for the reply 

All that is on the PSU is ATX P4 power supply. Came with the case for next to nothing. You think there wasn't enough wattage on the PSU? Or was it just a really bad model? The writing on the PSU looks really cheap.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

PSU's that come with cases are usually low quality junk that they are trying to pawn off on someone else. 

Looks like you need to buy a new one and hope that one didnt fry anything.

Purchase a high quality 80+ psu...example:
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

As noted, almost any PSU included with a case is low quality to junk and usually have a label with higher wattage numbers than it can ever produce for more than a few seconds.
Do you intend to add a dedicated GPU in the future?
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Thanks for the help . I am planning to put a new GPU into the pc just wanted to get it up and running as it's my first attempt at a build. Will do some research on PSU's and find one suitable for my rig. Hope this hasn't damaged my mobo .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

When you decide on the GPU post the Model Number and we can advise accordingly for a suitable PSU.


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

I'm lookin at either a ATI Radeon 6670 or 6770. I'm guessing I need something like a 650W or 750W? Looking at the XFX Core 750W. Similair to the one posted here. Thanks for all the help greatly appreciated as this is my first build


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Nothing against the XFX Core 750; it's a fine piece of kit, and it wouldn't be a problem, but a 750 isn't really necessary for an HD6670/6770. Depending on what's on sale, I usually match those up with a Seasonic S12II or M12II 620 bronze. Mind you the XFX Core 650 is often the same price or less.


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

While it's not necessary would it harm anything on my pc? It's the only trustworthy brand in the store. I'd buy online but I'd prefer to but straight from the same store as if anything goes wrong I can claim a replacement/refund. Which I might do if their faulty PSU has damaged my mobo!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

gcavan is certainly correct but you can't have too much power. The PC will only use what is required.
If your budget permits go with more. A 750W would insure sufficient power if you upgrade the PSU later.


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Yeah my budget isn't an issue fortunately. Going to purchase the 750W most probably. Just incase I decide to upgrade. Just waiting for it to come back in stock. Thanks alot for all the quick advice. Been really helpful. Will post my results soon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

What 750W is out of stock on what site?
Newegg has all of the best quality SeaSonic made units in stock. 

XFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...007657 50001669 600014023&IsNodeId=1&name=XFX

Corsair: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...57 50001459 600014023&IsNodeId=1&name=Corsair

SeaSonic: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0001697 600014023&IsNodeId=1&name=701W - 800W


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Oh I'm from the UK see so I got all my components and stuff from a store called Maplin. Prices were average and it's only a 20 minute walk from my address. It just makes it easier to return stuff if anything out of my hands goes wrong. But they sell the XFX up to 750W but they are out of stock. Guessing they were bought out over the holidays. So that's all I'm waiting for now.

The staff at Maplin though invited me into the store to check the PC on a new PSU to ensure nothing has went wrong with the Mobo as all the products were from their store. So I'm off there in an hour or two to ensure that's the case. Fingers crossed :ermm:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

I am from the UK dont buy computer parts from maplin again they don't know anything about PCs.

I buy all my stuff from Overclockers UK or PC Components, Desktop PCs, Laptops, LCD TVs & Computer Hardware or Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk


----------



## PKFIRE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Hi guys, just letting you know that I took the PC back to the shop to ensure their poor quality PSU didn't damage my mobo. Thankfully everything was fine they fitted me out with a new case and PSU for my troubles. I have now replaced the PSU with a new XFX PRO650W which is running fantastic. My PC runs almost silently apart from my CPU cooling fan. Just ordered a new AMD Radeon 6770 and should receive that tomorrow.

Just like to say thanks very much to the helpful people in this thread as your quick advice and solutions were invaluable. 

Will definitely use and recommend this forum to everyone I know!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

Glad you didn't have any damaged components and kudos to the shop for upgrading you to a good quality PSU for your trouble.


----------



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

In fairness to Maplins, although some of their sales team are far from expert in computers, they are all generally helpful and will go out of their way to acheive a reasonable level of customer satisfaction. Oh and NO! I don't work for them.
As long as you know what you want, and know how to install it, I wouldn't write-off Maplins as a source. I find the direction of expertise in the branch I use (Harlow Essex) is more towards the gadgets than IT, so I buy there and ask here!
sometimes the other way round !! (I mean normally I buy first then ask. Only rarely am I sensible and ask first then buy.  )


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

not some of their sales team but all of their sales team are far from expert.

maplins, pc world, curry's, best buy if you can find more than one person in those shops that knows the difference between random access memory and storage then it would be extremely lucky.

I always buy from places that actually do know what they are on about and they are not just looking for commission.


----------



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Smoke and burning smell from PSU*

I speak as I find, maybe we are just lucky in the Harlow area


----------

